# Nikki's Collection



## blueglitter (Jan 8, 2006)

My Collection, Its not as big as some peoples by any means but i love everything i have! I have been collecting for approx 10 months not with a break in the middle due to lack of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



























NOT Pictured ( becuase i dont know where i put them)
Shimmer Souffle x 3
Tinted Lip Conditioner, Tiny Toons x 3
Good As Gold Lipglass


----------



## user2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 8, 2006)

I love it!  So cute.  How do you like the 266?  I am debating whether to get this or the 208 or 263.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh i LOVE 266 its great for fluidline or fluidline with pigment over it! But then again i only have 1 MAC brush lol Hopefully with an upcoming haul im gona buy 231 and 224 those look really useful


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 9, 2006)

cute!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 14, 2006)

Edited.....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi there! I was just wondering what the 3 blue eyeshadows you've got there, are? Thanx, Melz


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 15, 2006)

your starting with a great collection...nice e/s you got there and pigments.


----------



## xxmissjennyxx (Jan 15, 2006)

ooh you have the shimmersoufles too! i love them! great collection!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone

cookie_monsta2504 - Aquadisiac, Deep Truth, Freshwater (my babies)

I LOVE shimmersouffles!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 15, 2006)

cute!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice little collection you have happening there!


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 25, 2006)

still larger than mine heeehahahahahehehe


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Great collection. It will grow in time


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 23, 2006)

Edited


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 23, 2006)

*Mmmmm...looks like it's time to get a Pro Palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I should talk...I've been collecting since Jan '06 and I've got 18 e/s's and I've still not depotted either-I'm scared!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Enjoy all your beauties!!*


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 10, 2007)

Updated


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 10, 2007)

do you prefer the msf or beauty powders?


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 10, 2007)

beauty powders for all my face and i use the petticoat as a blusher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about you?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

That is such a great collection! I especially like your pigments. Im a pigment freak, I love them!


----------



## blueglitter (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_That is such a great collection! I especially like your pigments. Im a pigment freak, I love them!_

 
Thanks i just wish i had more piggies!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

cute!


----------

